# B-stinger vs octane ?



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone used both of these stabilizers. I keep hearing how the b-stingers make a big difference compared to other stabs but I cant see how the octane would have much flex either.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not even worth comparing......


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not even worth comparing......


 I'm just a little leery about spending the $$. They almost seem to be one of those to good to be true deals. But I keep hearing how big of a difference they made for people who have them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's a quality well made product....nothing gimmicky.....or too good to be true about it....

It's just a stab that is made correctly.....it isn't going to make you a great archer.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's just a stab that is made correctly.....it isn't going to make you a great archer.


That is it. They are likely the best stabilizers available, but you still have to make quality shots. I believe they reduce the time from when you swing your bow up to when the vibration or moving stops. I think they are also much less likely to get things moving again if you move slightly. I am very pleased with mine. However, it is still the archer that has to line everything up and make a clean release.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

My scores went up from having the B-Stingers on....just for fun I tried my Doinker setup again....wasn't even close!

SB


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Octaneukey:I know the B-stinger is the stab I have been waiting for. I have'nt shot for score ;but I can hold a lot steadier and follow thru is just unreal! My sidebar and weights will be in Wednesday.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

To me, there's no comparison. B-Stinger has the edge.

However, it's not an ultimate cure. 

To a good shooter - it will improve your score if you stick with it. You may see immediate improvement, but for most people, you need to shoot with it for a short while.

To an excellent shooter - it will give you that one or two extra X's that you might need to edge out an opponent.

-Steve


----------



## Junebug13 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Stinger*

The Stinger is in my opinion a different class of stabilizer than the Octane. As others have stated before its not a fix all, cure all and the stabilizer itself will not win you anything. You still have to make the shot when the pressure is on, however, to me if you plan to take your game to the next level you might as well use the best equipment you can afford.


----------



## sl954 (Oct 7, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> My scores went up from having the B-Stingers on....just for fun I tried my Doinker setup again....wasn't even close!
> 
> SB


What were your scores before and after the b-stinger?

Steve


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I finally got some official B-Stinger weights for on mine, plus I was able to add a few extra ones. I ran to the club this morning, and shot a half with it. I can say that with the more weights on it, it definitly works better. I held much steadier, but I have to get used to the extra weight. I dropped 3 X's out the bottom, but that's just the extra weight. I was using 3/6 on a 36"/10" system, but have gone up to 5/10 on the weights. As far as scores go, I can't say it's better, but gives me much more confidence knowing I'm holding much steadier. I've probably gone from a 300/20-22X shooter to a 300/25-27X shooter. Those are on Vegas spots. I haven't even begun to shoot 5 spots! I'm sure the scores may drop a bit once I get into more serious competitions, but knowing I can shoot those scores greatly helps my mental game!! If your even thinking of getting one, don't hesitate, they seem to go fast. I'm already thinking of one for outdoors, but just not sure if I want to run a 36", or opt for a smaller one. I'm hoping to talk to Jesse to see how he really likes the short windbar stinger!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sl954 said:


> What were your scores before and after the b-stinger?
> 
> Steve


Doesn't matter what his scores were before and now....going up is going up. Even if your avg is 1 point or X higher it went up....


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Junebug13 said:


> The Stinger is in my opinion a different class of stabilizer than the Octane. As others have stated before its not a fix all, cure all and the stabilizer itself will not win you anything. You still have to make the shot when the pressure is on, however, to me if you plan to take your game to the next level you might as well use the best equipment you can afford.


I wasnt expecting a fix all cure all even though I realize my second post kinda made it seem like that. And I honestly expected the responses I got about there being no comparison. To rephrase my original post, if I am shooting the octane now what kind of different feel could I expect from the b-stinger.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

mw31 said:


> I wasnt expecting a fix all cure all even though I realize my second post kinda made it seem like that. And I honestly expected the responses I got about there being no comparison. To rephrase my original post, if I am shooting the octane now what kind of different feel could I expect from the b-stinger.


Not sure about a octane, but going from a X10 to a b stinger.......

The biggest difference for me was the time it took for the dot to steady after drawing and the feel of the bow at the shot. 
I took weight off the riser and put it on the end of the stabilzer, most of it is on the side bars. The weight system on these bars is the cats meow!! If you do order a set....order more weight than you think you need......you'll need it.

Just like everything else, one sizes doesn't fit all.........I still like having two side rods, where most on here claim one is enough. Two side bars just sits better for me.I only got one side bar and have been using different brand bar I had laying around. I want to order a second side rod but I'm going to wait intil after Christmas.....you never know???? I ve been a good boy this year.:wink:

Did it better my scores???? On a good day no......on a bad day, Yes.:wink:

When I purchased these bars I told myself if I didn't feel a noticed improvment I would sell them right away before the hype dissappeared.......I sold my X10 bars.


----------

